# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Πρόβλημα με S0

## sangoku

Γεια σας, 
στο γραφείο ενός φίλου που έχει netmod intracom αντιμετωπίζουμε ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα. 

Έχει 3 αριθμούς (1 κεφαλικό και 2 msn) από τους οποίους τον έναν τον χρησιμοποιεί για fax.
Σύνδεσα το fax στην ab1, μια αναλογική τηλεφωνική συσκεή στην ab2 και έβαλα τα νούμερα με το **91*xxxx# σε κάθε μια από τις ab. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά, το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί και το φαξ στέλνει και παίρνει μια χαρά! Αλλά θέλουμε το 3ο νούμερο σε μια άλλη συσκευή.....

Αγοράσαμε και μια τηλεφωνικη συσκευή isdn από τον ακατανόμαστο οργανισμό (tiptel 192), την βάζω στην S0 , ρυθμίζω το msn της συσκευής στο menu του τηλεφώνου αλλά μου βγάζει συνέχεια ένα "please disconnect. Line fault"


Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο isdn helpdesk, τους είπα τι συμβαίνει και μου είπανε "συγγνώμη αλλά εμεις παρέχουμε μόνο υποστήριξη για τις αναλογικές θύρες! "  :Evil: 

Με τα πολλά με συνδέσανε με το τμήμα εμπορικών πελατών, εκείνοι με συνδέσανε με το αντίστοιχο τμήμα πελατών της θεσσαλονίκης και εκείνοι προσφέρθηκαν να με συνδέσουν με το isdn helpdesk (φτου κι απ'την αρχή)...... Αφού της είπα πως ο γολγοθάς από εκεί ξεκίνησε τελικά δήλωσαν βλάβη... Μετά από 3 μέρες πέρασε ένας κυριούλης, το είδε από πάνω το νετμοδ, το είδε από κάτω, από πλάγια αλλά τίποτα. Έφυγε, έτσι απλά.... Εγώ μάλλον ξέρω περισσότερα από αυτόν!!

Καμμιά ιδέα για τι μπορεί να φταίει με το τηλέφωνο στην S0 (και στις δύο τις ψηφιακές);;; Καλώδια τα δοκίμασα, δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Μήπως χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση;;;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ingenius

> Γεια σας, 
> στο γραφείο ενός φίλου που έχει netmod intracom αντιμετωπίζουμε ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Έχει 3 αριθμούς (1 κεφαλικό και 2 msn) από τους οποίους τον έναν τον χρησιμοποιεί για fax.
> Σύνδεσα το fax στην ab1, μια αναλογική τηλεφωνική συσκεή στην ab2 και έβαλα τα νούμερα με το **91*xxxx# σε κάθε μια από τις ab. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά, το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί και το φαξ στέλνει και παίρνει μια χαρά! Αλλά θέλουμε το 3ο νούμερο σε μια άλλη συσκευή.....
> 
> Αγοράσαμε και μια τηλεφωνικη συσκευή isdn από τον ακατανόμαστο οργανισμό (tiptel 192), την βάζω στην S0 , ρυθμίζω το msn της συσκευής στο menu του τηλεφώνου αλλά μου βγάζει συνέχεια ένα "please disconnect. Line fault"
> 
> 
> ...


Τα MSN σε ISDN συσκευές ρυθμίζονται αποκλειστικά από τη συσκευή. Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα η σύσκευή ή οι S0 του ISDN ΝΤ; Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε εκεί δε δοκίμασε κάποιο άλλο;  :Thinking:

----------


## sangoku

τίποτα λέμε ο "τεχνικός", το είδε αφ'υψηλού και ... έφυγε! Τραγικός;; Μήπως υπάρχουν τίποτα ρυθμίσεις που μπορώ να κάνω μέσω του PC ? Ρωτάω επειδή δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με netmod

Να πάρω την συσκευή να την δοκιμάσω σε άλλο netmod για επιβεβαίωση;;;

----------


## Ingenius

> τίποτα λέμε ο "τεχνικός", το είδε αφ'υψηλού και ... έφυγε! Τραγικός;; Μήπως υπάρχουν τίποτα ρυθμίσεις που μπορώ να κάνω μέσω του PC ? Ρωτάω επειδή δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με netmod
> 
> Να πάρω την συσκευή να την δοκιμάσω σε άλλο netmod για επιβεβαίωση;;;



Αυτό δε θα πρεπε καν να το ρωτάς. ΑΝ υπάρει διαθέσιμη κάποια άλλη ISDN σύνδεση εννοείται πως καλό θα ήταν να το δοκιμάσεις  :Wink:

----------


## sangoku

λοιπόν βρήκα το πρόβλημα. Το tiptel είχε "πειραγμένο" firmware, μάλλον ήταν δεύτερο χερι η συσκευή. Θα συνεχίσω σε άλλο τοπικ όπου θα δώσω πληροφορίες και δεν ξέρω και που θα βρω και αγγλικό menu.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως!!!

----------

